# amazon and the CIA



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/07/how-cia-partnered-amazon-and-changed-intelligence/88555/?oref=d-river


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope the CIA doesn't get bored watching me.  
I will lead them to food, books and crafts.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Hope the CIA doesn't get bored watching me.
> I will lead them to food, books and crafts.


Coming from someone who has been as cynical about the NSAs activities as anyone, that doesn't seem to be the purpose of this. For the CIA, at least. I do, however, see it opening the door for the NSA to expand their Big Brother ways if they get their hands on it.


----------

